# Best King/Cobia reel under $200??? New or Old



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I need some advice before hitting the HOW sale and local tackle shops when I get there next Saturday. I have a firm budget(wife) of $200 for a King/Cobia reel for pier fishing, or $250 for a combo. I would like something with manual pick-up or at least the option to do it later.(Never have liked bails anyway)

Also what is the minimum line capacity I should look for for 40-50lb braid (lbs per recommendations I've read on here)

I have been looking at the Spheros 14000 because I know I can get the bailess kit.

Thanks


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd go with a 706z and I'm not sure of a rod.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I am waiting for a release date for the new 706s and will be looking for old ones also. I can't wait to catch my first king and dozens of other firsts!!!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

A 706z or Mitchell 302/402 are good reels to try out, if you get a Mitchell be sure to upgrade the dragwashers to ht-100s I recently did that and its as smooth as silk. a good all around pier rod would be a gator t90l tough blank that can handle everything ive also heard good reviews about the basspro cobia extreme aswell they are great for the price. half hitch bait and tackle also makes some custom rods of their own for a good price


----------

